# Questions & Answers



## Rex92 (Oct 6, 2011)

Answer the last poster and then ask your own question. 

What do you like about yourself the most?


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

I like that at times I can be bold when in actuality I'm a very insecure person

What scares you the most in life?


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Smart asses.

When was the last time you read a book not for school?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, I've been out of school awhile, but I read "In Fifty Years We'll All Be Chicks" by Adam Carolla most recently.

What's your favorite magazine?


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't read magazines

What's your favorite album?


----------



## Rex92 (Oct 6, 2011)

Oasis - (What's the Story) Morning Glory?

Do you like Oasis too?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I like Oasis attitude, but not particularly their music. 

Do you like cats ?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I love cats!

What's your favorite food?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Mexican.

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Lemon meringue pie.

What as the last thing you purchased?


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

New furniture

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Skirts

Who do you look up to?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

My dad.

What is/was your least favorite class in school?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Algebra class

Which of these would you prefer to do?
1. Watch T.V. when theres really nothing on.
2. Listen to the radio
3. Read a good book.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

3. read a good book

What motivates you?


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Art

What would the perfect day consist of for you?


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

My perfect day would consist of being with my dog at home and watching a really funny movie.

What was the most embarrassing thing that has ever happened to you ?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

We had a school show way back in highschool and I forgot my pants for the show. A guy classmate lent me his pants. He told me in confidence that I should be careful because I might get pregnant for wearing a guy's pants. I was so bothered after the show, so I had to confide with my professor about it. He laughed so bad that it made me feel so stupid. I was so embarrassed.

What is more important to you? Personal relationship with a partner or with a friend?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

A friend I spose... Never had a partner so wouldn't know.

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## justmealone (Oct 18, 2011)

Tolkien for fiction, Thomas Sowell for nonfiction.

Who was your childhood hero?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Bosco (creppy irish puppet)

What you do today?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Work today 

What for you is the best chocolate chip cookie sold commercially?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Get on a train to the countryside, go out in some fields, lie in the sun, admire wildlife 

What was the last song you listened to, and what did you think of it?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I listened to Model Morning - Model Morning (2011) and the last song was was called interlude which was just an album closer xP uummmm well this album is currently my second fav album of the year so I'm loving it.

what are you passionate about?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> I listened to Model Morning - Model Morning (2011) and the last song was was called interlude which was just an album closer xP uummmm well this album is currently my second fav album of the year so I'm loving it.
> 
> what are you passionate about?


I am passionate about life and what it has to offer...everything I set my mind into! 

If you are to look in the mirror, what would you want to tell yourself AND what would you want that reflection of you to say to you?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

'AYYY be cool'

Whats the first thing you would do if you discovered you could see into the future.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Uh, I don't know.....I really don't wanna know the future.....

What's the first thing that you'd do if you didn't have SA?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

*answer*



RiversEdge said:


> I would be free enough to stand at a podium on a stage in a large crowd
> setting and talk to men and women about abuse (domestic and child abuse) and other things that I could help them with.
> I freeze when people stare at me, haha.
> 
> How important is what other people think about you and how does it affect how you live?


It matters if it involves people close to me. A great deal, but I do something about it. After all, people close to you almost always mean well.

What was the most sinful food you have eaten in your life?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Veal!

If you won 5 million £ right now, what's the first thing you'd buy?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

**



Knife said:


> Veal!
> 
> If you won 5 million £ right now, what's the first thing you'd buy?


A house by the beach...all glass with centralized airconditioning. 

What almost always makes you happy?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

cassandraobrero said:


> A house by the beach...all glass with centralized airconditioning.
> 
> What almost always makes you happy?


A huge mug of hot black tea with milk, cats, my family, Beethoven, a walk in the woods....

When was the last time you were inebriated?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

**



Knife said:


> A huge mug of hot black tea with milk, cats, my family, Beethoven, a walk in the woods....
> 
> When was the last time you were inebriated?


After I graduated from college. Had a drinking spree with a cousin of mine. Was able to finish 500ml of gin full proof! 

Do you know who Manny Pacquiao is?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

cassandraobrero said:


> After I graduated from college. Had a drinking spree with a cousin of mine. Was able to finish 500ml of gin full proof!
> 
> Do you know who Manny Pacquiao is?


I'm afraid not! I will look said person up after I post this message though...

Do you know who Manny Bianco is?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Knife said:


> I'm afraid not! I will look said person up after I post this message though...
> 
> Do you know who Manny Bianco is?


As i browsed through the internet, I learned that Manny Bianco is one of the 3 characters in the sitcom Black Books. Particularly, he is the shop assistant and flatmate of the main character Bernard Ludwig Black, owner of Black Books bookshop. 

Sorry, had to reinstate my previous question as it remained unanswered  Do you know who Manny Pacquiao is?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, I'm looking forward to the fight on the weekend, I think Manny is definitely favourite to win.

If you were going to learn another language, what would it be?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

French. I took four years in school, but have forgotten almost everything.

What is your favorite documentary film?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

**



Double Indemnity said:


> French. I took four years in school, but have forgotten almost everything.
> 
> What is your favorite documentary film?


The one made about Mahatma Gandhi

Burger or Pizza?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

cassandraobrero said:


> The one made about Mahatma Gandhi
> 
> Burger or Pizza?


Burger. Though I tend to avoid both!

What's your favourite board game?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Monopoly.

Which would you rather wear on a first date:

Somthing dressy but comfortable, or just go casual?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Something dressy but casual.

Did/do you like the Backstreet Boys?


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I used to when I was in elementary school.

As a kid, did you play pokemon cards?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

No but i collected them because they were awesome.

What's the fastest you have driven a car?


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

70mph..nothing extreme


Whats your favorite song?


----------

